# What Did You Start Collecting Most Of?



## d_flawless (Jan 8, 2007)

I know for me, I'm always been more into eyeshadow than lipstick. I didn't even own a MAC lipstick until last year, with Culturebloom - after already owning about 80 eyeshadows! To date, I still have about 10x more eye products (lashes, pigments, shadows, liners, etc.) than I do lip products or face make up, for that matter.
What did you start collecting? Are you really into pigments? Or are you more of a lip gloss girl/guy?


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 8, 2007)

I've been a pigment collector, and they have to be full size!  I also really loooove lipsticks even though they mostly just sit in the drawer because during the day I usually only reapply lipgloss.


----------



## Katgirl625 (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm mostly into eye shadow, with lipgloss being in second place.  

My newest obsession is the MSF, since I discovered Pleasureflush in the back of a drawer.  I'm close to having them all now - just need new vegas!  So that's what I consider the true "collection" since I want one of every one that was made.

But my first purchase from any line is usually e/s...


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 8, 2007)

For me it's eyeshadow by far!  It wasn't until recently that I started adding others to my collection.  I guess because I have most of the eyeshadows and have to move on to other obsessions lol.


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 8, 2007)

Lipstick/gloss/liner gal for sure!  Just started getting into e/s since they last longer (shelf-life wise), lol!  
Favorites in my collection: 
Lipsticks:
Lure, Danse, Bunny Pink, The Girl Next Door, Viva Glam (all), and Half N' Half.

Lipglass:
Prrr, Phosphorelle, Standing Ovation

Lipliners:
Spice, Beurre, Cream O' Spice, Red Enriched

TLC:
All the Disney ones (I bought back-ups of all of them too!!)


----------



## *Luna* (Jan 8, 2007)

My obsession always has been and always will be eye shadow. I am starting to get into pigments... I have very few lip and face products but I prefer it that way. I like leaving what little space I do have in my traincase for more shadows. It's sad... I just bought a larger one and I still feel like i have no room!


----------



## LadyLaundale (Jan 8, 2007)

Eyeshadows!

I think I'm up to around 240 something and its still growing.  If you add in all other eye products, paints, fluidlines, lashes, mascara, I have far more eye products than the runner up, lip products, which numbers around 75.


----------



## medusalox (Jan 8, 2007)

Pigments! I went in for one last year, and I've never been the same since. Runner up is eyeshadows, for sure. Oh, and MSFs. I have a problem with those.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 8, 2007)

Eyeshadows! Ever since I first stepped foot at the MAC counter (last June, LOL) I've been intrigued with what I could do with my eyes. I've amassed close to 50 in those 6 months.


----------



## Need_pretties!! (Jan 8, 2007)

Oooh definitely eye stuff for me! maybe because I am a nude lip kinda gal not sure, I like to have really dramatic colourful eyes so need lots of stuff to achieve that! As far as what out of the eye stuff I like it all! Piggies, eyeshadow, fluidlines, shadesticks, paints! Oh and I have decided I have to have every single glitter liner ever for some reason!!


----------



## betseyjohnson (Jan 8, 2007)

mac pigments in full size jars. either in original jars or pro jars and they have to be 1/2 full.


----------



## kradge79 (Jan 8, 2007)

I would have to say e/s as well, although I have quite a few lipglasses and pigment samples.  There is just something about a palette full of pretty colors that gets me going!


----------



## rouquinne (Jan 8, 2007)

lipglass - i've got about 3 dozen separate shades of the stuff!


----------



## Cocktail_party (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm a TOTAL lip gloss whore, but for some reason when it comes to MAC I find myself buying tons more eyeshadow and pigments than I do lippies.  *shrugs*


----------



## M1zScandalous (Jan 8, 2007)

ITS ALL ABT THE BIG GLOSSY LIPS....lots n lots of glossss...heheh


----------



## Shawna (Jan 8, 2007)

It varies for me.  At first it was lipglosses.  Then eyeshadows.  Then pigments.  Now MSF's.  It just really depends on what makeup trend I am hung up on.  Right now I want beautiful flawless glowing skin so the msfs are my favorite


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 8, 2007)

At first it was pigments for me now im into the eyeshadows more with only a few lip products and no face products well apart from msfs and 2 beauty powders.


----------



## ledonatella (Jan 8, 2007)

I guess it would be eyeshadows followed by lipglass. I've never been a big pigment collecter, even now the ones I have I never use very much. I like lipsticks too, but I'm kinda picky on those.


----------



## meihwa (Jan 8, 2007)

Eyeshadows and Pigments mostly.  The powdered products have a longer shelf life and I feel like it is an investment to keep the colors I really use available to me.  Most of the lip/cream based products I have purchased in the past have gone to waste because I had too many and could not possibly use so much in so little time....had to B2M what I could to get back some of the cash I lost there.  In non powder products, I now buy what I will use 3x week or more, otherwise I have to look the other way!!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 8, 2007)

I have more eyeshadows and pigment samples than anything else.  Closely followed by lipsticks.  I have 4-5 of each of lipglass, fluidlines, MSFs.  I have only been collecting a year, and have quite a collection already. I am so excited to add more!


----------



## jenii (Jan 8, 2007)

I collect mostly eyeshadows, and brushes.

I also collect lippies, but I'm not as insane about that. (She says as she awaits the arrival of the Fanplastico lacquer she bought off eBay *sigh*).


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 8, 2007)

I have pretty much all of the eyeshadows, I have all the pigments, I have all the MSFs and just shy of all the quads.  As I start to buy less, I think I will definitely continue with pigments and MSFs.


----------



## gabi1129 (Jan 8, 2007)

ive just recently started my mac collection. and thus far it is pigments than lustreglass than eyeshadows.


----------



## Deirdre (Jan 8, 2007)

Totally, eyeshadow.  I have a nice, small collection, filled with a good selection of other cosmetic products, even from different brands!  But MAC eyeshadow, and specifically taupe/gold/browns, oh, my, God!  I have got to get a grip.  I don't think I need any other shadow, except maybe just one or two teal shades.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 9, 2007)

I have collected all the Pigments MAC has ever made and I love working with them.  Pigments are how I got into playing with MAC so they are my babies, too the colors are amazing!

I also tend to collect and get backups of the MSFs that have come out pretty much...  I am only missing a few but I don't think I'll kill myself to track them ALL down, that was pretty much just reserved for my piggies.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 9, 2007)

I am a totally eye shadow nut.  Since I have collected so many of those I have moved to lipstick.  I do love pigments!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 9, 2007)

Eyeshadows!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 9, 2007)

I only started to use MAC for a couple of months now, and my curent obsessions are pigments and MSFs. 
my DH is not happy, lmao!!!


----------



## lsperry (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Eyeshadows! Ever since I first stepped foot at the MAC counter (last June, LOL) I've been intrigued with what I could do with my eyes. I've amassed close to 50 in those 6 months._

 
I feel ya! I visited my first counter in February and have amassed quite the eye shadow, pigment and FL collection. I'm into depotting now and looking forward to my B2Ms.


----------



## redambition (Jan 9, 2007)

eye shadows and lipglass.

my achilles heel(s)


----------



## princess (Jan 9, 2007)

Lipglass is my absoluate love!


----------



## Twinkz (Jan 9, 2007)

I've mainly got eyeshadows - don't tend to wear l/s they just sit in my make up box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## veilchen (Jan 9, 2007)

Judging from the amount of products, I'd say in this order: lipgloss (most of them pinkish), eye shadow (most neutrals, but pinks/purples and greens come close second), pigments, blush.


----------



## GothicGirl (Jan 9, 2007)

I collect eyeshadows - well, eye products, to be more accurate. But the eyeshadows were the reason why I turned to MAC. The local makeup brands in my country have, overall, better formulas than MAC (come on, SPF on lip products is almost mandatory these days!), but the color variety is quite inexistent. Therefore, whenever I want a bolder color, specially in my eyes, MAC is the first brand I go to.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 9, 2007)

I started with blush and then moved onto eyeshadows and then lipglosses and lipglosses.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 9, 2007)

pigments, then e/s, then lipstick, now brushes!!! pretty soon it'll be skincare...


----------



## csuthetaphi (Jan 10, 2007)

Definitely pigments. Once I started buying them, I was hooked. I have 66 now, but I know I will never find most of the very rare ones.

After that, I have a huge collection of eyeshadows, and all of the MSF's.

And I forgot about all my quads! I have almost all of the pre-made quads!


----------



## at__aphelion (Jan 10, 2007)

Definitely eyeshadows!  Followed by pigments.  I used to have a mass of lipsticks from b2ming, but have sold all but around 40 of those off.


----------



## Teal (Jan 10, 2007)

ive always had a hard obsession with eyeshadows. then 3 years back i discovered MAC..and bwooyy was i in love or what? no moment can describe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jokes..im more of an eye makeup..but i do love my lipglass,,luster..it compliments my eyemakeup..


----------



## TM26 (Jan 10, 2007)

I am really into the pigments, eye shadow, lipglosses, beauty powders and msf. I also love anything different that comes out like the glitter, glitter liners, soft sparkle pencils.


----------



## labwom (Jan 12, 2007)

It started of as pigments for me now it's shadesticks and cream clolour bases. I love those!!!


----------



## captodometer (Jan 14, 2007)

I have equal numbers of eyeshadows and pigments, about 30 each.


----------



## juli (Jan 14, 2007)

Used to be Lipglasses.

Now its like some l/g, def. pigments and MSFs.  Then possibly e/s if I like the shade.


----------



## XoXo (Jan 14, 2007)

Pigments!! I have over 50 Full Sized..and about 30 samples..I love them! So much fun. Also the MSF's..I have them all expect Porcelain Pink(hated it) and New Vegas.


----------



## ichnusa (Jan 14, 2007)

Eyeshadows! (about 90) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Followed by pigments and brushes, then lipglass, lipstick and MSF's...


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Jan 14, 2007)

Eyeshadows for me.

I have TONS of MAC shadows in comparison to their other products.


----------



## SandMantas (Jan 16, 2007)

Eyeshadows and Pigments, definitely.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 17, 2007)

i have all the brushes, most of the permanent shadows (missing a couple that i dont care for), and ALOT of pigments


----------



## Peanut_Colada (Jan 18, 2007)

I started out with the eyeshadows and pigments. Over time I expanded to collecting a little bit of everything, but there are things I still don't go crazy over. I do not own any pro longwears, mascara, nail polish, or fragrances. I'm just not a fan of them.


----------



## discokie (Jan 23, 2007)

i bought my first eyeshadow pro pan palette BEFORE i got to buy any eyeshadows! haha so right after i got it, i was obsessed with collecting eyeshadows. mind you, i only started collecting MAC for less than 3 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my latest obsession: MSFs. i can't get enough of them!


----------



## mochacino (Jan 24, 2007)

pigments and MSFs... i am new to MAC and just bought 2 MSFs (lightscapade and glissade)...


----------

